# Substitute HP touchpad charger?



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, I couldnt find my HP touchpad charger anywhere, I have a USB cable, but not the USB port thing you plug in a output for wires. Is there anyway to substitute it?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking around it says it should charge by microUSB port as well which is nice.

If you mean I can not find the adapter I stick in the wall to convert mains to 5V and charge USB chargeable devices then just about any USB port should do- some really old computers (mainly laptops in my experience) might not like it and if it has dual cables then use both but otherwise it should be fine.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2012)

Hm. I just tried, it says that "To reliably charge use the same cable and power adapter that came with your device." People here are saying that it is recommended  to use those real cables it will charge better, therefore the touch pad is still charging. Are they right? I think not.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 15, 2012)

I believe I've used an iPad charge adapter to charge my TouchPad without any problems.Not the most useful since Apple charges a mint for those however. Just try a mix of things you have and see how it charges.


----------



## SifJar (Jul 15, 2012)

These days many phones charge via micro USB (in the EU at least, I believe this is a legal requirement in fact), so if you have a phone charger that is micro USB, you could try using that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 15, 2012)

You still have that Touchpad on WebOS??

Any USB port will work.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2012)

I used one, but as It said above 



> "To reliably charge use the same cable and power adapter that came with your device."


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 15, 2012)

That doesn't matter, WebOS whines about it even when I have the wall charger that came with it plugged in. Get Android, never see that warning again. Problem solved.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2012)

Alright then, Thanks,


----------



## Krestent (Jul 15, 2012)

Many tablets of that size (including the iPad) charge using 10A as opposed to 5A of power, thus many USB ports will not suffice.  I know that some new computers and all Macs since 2009 include ports that provide that much power.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 17, 2012)

The method you guys gave me, didn't work unfortunately. I'll order one from online.

YES! I found the charger


----------

